# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  VIDEO  Dr. Lindsey Female MFUE temple results and scarring at 6 months.  McLean VA

## Dr. Lindsey

This lady stopped in today.  She's 6 months a few days out from her MFUE to address right temple and sideburn loss.  She looks good.  Her scarring is ok.   And she has significantly more to grow in.  She wants to do the other side, which is less of a project, so I'll get followup pics/video at a year.


Dr. Lindsey 
McLean VA


Todays video is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIu1j...ature=youtu.be

Her original video is:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKp0rlGBQDo

----------

